# Shoes for flats



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I recently ordered some flats after riding clipped in for 19 years.:shocked: I'm not in a great big hurry to switch (don't have the pedals yet), but I need some shoes. Has anyone seen any deals out there in Homerland, preferrably on some 5.10's (high impact 2).?


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Check ride SFO, I think they had a good deal on 5.10s. 

I use 661s, which are OK, and Nike Skate shoes. Both have a decent grip.


----------



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

Deal or not grab the 5.10 ---> ASAP. They are no joke. I run them w/ A-Lab Trailking might as well be clipped (can climb almost as well. almost)


----------



## Roy (Dec 31, 2003)

Pricepoint has last years 5.10's for $79 and this years for $99. Very grippy but the sole seems a bit stiffer than I like for a skate shoe. I've used a couple different 661's and liked them a lot. Not quite as grippy but close, and the sole is much more flexible (for "clawing").


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

don't rush into the 5.10's, with good pins on the pedals the 5.10's can be too sticky and make learning to ride flats more difficult. Also agree with Roy on the stiffness and clawing. This 5.10 impact 2's are stiffer than than the 1's, and learning to claw and being able to adjust the position of your foot on the pedal is more valuable than stickiness.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

airwreck said:


> don't rush into the 5.10's, with good pins on the pedals the 5.10's can be too sticky and make learning to ride flats more difficult. Also agree with Roy on the stiffness and clawing. This 5.10 impact 2's are stiffer than than the 1's, and learning to claw and being able to adjust the position of your foot on the pedal is more valuable than stickiness.


Voice of reason here.

I can move my feet around more in my time clipless pedals than I can with 5.10s on.

I'm not exactly a fan.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

i grabbed a pair of 661's, cant remember the model, from tim at acme bikes dawt calm while i was out there in may. so far, very grippy but ive yet to give em the full test. only thing is they fold at the toe makin break in a bit lengthy. cant go wrong for $10!


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

A big 5.10 fan here. True they grip almost too well, but what's a better alternative for flats? I'd rather they hold on then slide off. Got mine at RideSFO by the way.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> but what's a better alternative for flats?


Anything that lets you adjust your foot position while riding.


----------



## inkpad (Sep 27, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Anything that lets you adjust your foot position while riding.


True dat, although I like the 5.10's, I almost prefer to ride in my Etnies when riding flats, as I have more control & movement. If you slip a bit in a technical section on the 5.10's you are pretty much stuck where they land back on the pedal until you can get to a smoother section to re-position your foot. BTW, my pedals are good ol' Easton Flatboys :thumbsup:


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

inkpad said:


> True dat, although I like the 5.10's, I almost prefer to ride in my Etnies when riding flats, as I have more control & movement. If you slip a bit in a technical section on the 5.10's you are pretty much stuck where they land back on the pedal until you can get to a smoother section to re-position your foot. BTW, my pedals are good ol' Easton Flatboys :thumbsup:


I actually sat down in the flats between some doubles once to adjust my foot.

I don't like having to do that.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

You boys must have some sick grippy set up to not be able to move _at all_...

Mine work perfectly with Funn Viper Soljams.


----------



## jokermtb (Mar 11, 2004)

You can't reposition your foot w/ SPD's either......which is why I love my 5.10's.....but, I can either choke up on the pedal, or duckfoot it, or stagger my feet w/ my 5.10's when goin' on XC rides and I want to give my feet a break on being "locked into one place"...

I haven't heard about the Version 2 of the 5.10's having a stiffer sole....I'm thinking I might like the more rigid footbed/sole.....?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

jokermtb said:


> You can't reposition your foot w/ SPD's either


Which is why I use times 

"repositioning" refers to having your foot bounced or accidently placed in a non-ideal spot. In normal shoes, you can fix this while riding. In clipless setups, you have your cleat positioned to place your foot in an ideal position anyway.

I've been riding flats for years. I know I'm in minority but I see many more disadvantages to 5.10s than advantages. Unfortunately I love the construction of them. (I'm wearing them right now actually). They've got a skate style shoe that's supposed to be a little less sticky. I've ordered a pair and am looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## inkpad (Sep 27, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Which is why I use times


& I CB Mallets :thumbsup:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Another vote for 5.10s like anythig there's a learning curve one ride will not help, it takes time to learn to adjust to every situation they are grippy I also liked using CBs with these for les grip or DX with small pins, but pre crash times I was riding 3 - 4 diferent types of flat pedals with no issues, ya just adjust over time!

I also have 661 decends but prefer the 5:10s

Good luck deciding, and they tend to be a size smaller than ya normal sho size so try before ya buy if possible or if online buying go up a size:thumbsup:


----------



## tald (Jun 28, 2004)

Airwreck et al, "5.10 is too grippy" is pretty interesting. Lately I am finding myself enjoying clipless much more, since I just don't like getting my feet thrown from the proper pedal position, and not being able to move them back to where I want them. I have found myself way too often in a technical situation with my feet not where I want them and without being able to move them due to the stickiness.
So... what non 5.10 shoes do you like using? Something that strikes a good balance between stickiness and being able to move the foot? Cheers!


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

How do Vans compare ??


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I used vans for eons but it's tough to find a model with a stiff sole that offers good support. Even the best don't touch 5.10s in that regard.

There were some sticky soled nike shoes that were out last year that I stock piled. I'm about to kill my last pair so I'm kind of in the market too right now since they've been discontinued. I've been riding my 5.10s the last two weeks or so and I need to find something else. Like I said, the construction is bomber.......which is why I'm curious about this skate shoe they're making. I don't mind a little stickier than vans but I can't live with not being able to move my foot. If the 5.10 california (I think that's the name) end up being too sticky, I'm going back to vans without question.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Mods - move to DH/FR boom boom huck jam forum:thumbsup:


----------



## pinknugget (Jan 21, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Shimano MP90 with the Vibram soles. They look like a good alternative to 5.10s and have adjustable soles. I just haven't seen any write ups on them.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Soupboy said:


> Mods - move to DH/FR boom boom huck jam forum:thumbsup:


There's a reason people discuss things very intentionally away from that mess.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I hear Vans is coming out with SPD shoes later this year... they look pimpin' too. Maybe I'll move to Mallets now.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Kevin G said:


> A big 5.10 fan here. True they grip almost too well, but what's a better alternative for flats? I'd rather they hold on then slide off. Got mine at RideSFO by the way.


Ride SFO are the peeps.

I'm liking the 661 and Nikes because it is actually pretty easy to slide your foot off the pedal when the need arises. Perfect for 90% of my local rides. I also like being able to bring my foot forward, but that is more of a flat thing anyway. 661's and Nikes have about the same stickiness factor, Vans gumsoles prob have a bit more.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Soupboy said:


> Mods - move to DH/FR boom boom huck jam forum:thumbsup:


This s the Turner forum we discuss anything and everything we esspecially like pictures


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

I am surprised that you still do not like your 5 10s after giving them some time woo.

I definately had the same 'foot stuck where I dont want it' feel for a while but as I continued to ride them, two things seemed to happen. One: I realized that I had plenty of grip with only half of my foot on the pedal...so it seemed to not matter if my foot moved a bit (took a bit to convince myself that my foot was OK where it ended up)....two, I seem to have improved my ability to move my foot on the pedals..unweighting over a little bump...or out of a corner....

I have ridden flats exclusevely for about 25 years (except on the road bike) and they definately took some time to get used to for sure...they are a different than 'normal' shoes,..but I absolutely love them now.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Soupboy said:


> Mods - move to DH/FR boom boom huck jam forum:thumbsup:


:lol:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=394638


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

davep said:


> I am surprised that you still do not like your 5 10s after giving them some time woo.
> 
> I definately had the same 'foot stuck where I dont want it' feel for a while but as I continued to ride them, two things seemed to happen. One: I realized that I had plenty of grip with only half of my foot on the pedal...so it seemed to not matter if my foot moved a bit (took a bit to convince myself that my foot was OK where it ended up)....two, I seem to have improved my ability to move my foot on the pedals..unweighting over a little bump...or out of a corner....
> 
> I have ridden flats exclusevely for about 25 years (except on the road bike) and they definately took some time to get used to for sure...they are a different than 'normal' shoes,..but I absolutely love them now.


Yeah they definitely stay put regardless of position. The problem is that it's not always the ball of the foot centered and then impacts pose a threat to ankle injuries on hard impacts.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

airwreck said:


> :lol:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=394638


Had to bring that one up eh? So maybe I'm on my way to an early grave.
Thanks for all the responses, much more the voice of reason here than in the DH/FR circus. Looks like 5.10's may be on the back burner for something else. Keeping an eye out for deals.......


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Kevin...you need to HTFU!

to be fair - when you first started using 5.10's didn't you use them for DJing? Not really a good application for them especially if you're into tricks and stuff...

I personally couldn't use anything else for riding. Been rocking 5.10's since their introductions and they are a blessing in disguise for me. They may feel too sticky at first, but they break in. I just recently busted out a new pair since my old pair was starting to wear out and immediately noticed how harder it was to move my feet around on the pedal with the new pair (compared to my old pair). it's been a week or so and now they are much better.

They are not for everyone but for me (a guy who rides flats even on his road bike) they are one of the best cycling accessory since chamois butter


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

whodaphuck said:


> Had to bring that one up eh?


what are friends for .

now, about that stem of yours...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

airwreck said:


> what are friends for .
> 
> now, about that stem of yours...


Hey, aren't you supposed to be out riding and buzzing the seat on your DHR, little guy?

Actually, I was thinking about that last night. It seems that with the interaction of forces needed between the bars and "clawing" the pedals when riding with flats, it would probably be easier with a shorter stem. I'll probably throw the shorter stem back on when I try the flats for the first time. 
Any other clipless riders tending to use a longer stem or am I the lone throwback?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Acadian said:


> Kevin...you need to HTFU!
> 
> to be fair - when you first started using 5.10's didn't you use them for DJing? Not really a good application for them especially if you're into tricks and stuff...


Acadian you need to STFU!!

I've never in my life worn 5.10s dirtjumping

I'm talking trail riding beyotch. I'd have to be suicidal to wear those things dirtjumping. I've seen some people do it but they probably watch american idol too.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> The problem is that it's not always the ball of the foot centered and then impacts pose a threat to ankle injuries on hard impacts.


understand completely (been there, done that)...


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

whodaphuck said:


> Any other clipless riders tending to use a longer stem or am I the lone throwback?


im with ya. 100mm thomson on my rfx with mallet m's for xc/trail/am use. almost done with the dh mods once the new brakes and ring/guide parts show up and then ill use a 70mm gravity stem and maybe my 50/50's with the new 661's. 2 weeks till the dh race! weeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## polandspring88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm rocking a set of DCs at the moment. Had several pairs of Vans before them. Sole wise I notice no stiffness issues, the only problem is sometimes the material is a little bit too hard and doesn't allow the pins to fully dig in. I'd be interested to give the 5.10s a shot since I love riding flat pedals and just wish they touched the power potential of clips.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Well like anything new different its not nessecarily for eveyone, but then people are quick to judge, like learning to use clips it takes awhile to re learn to use flats and then grippy pedals and 5:10s, but don't be afraid to experiment if you listened to eveything onlie you'd never do anything, what ever way you go learning to improve takes effort, committment willingness to sometimes go backwards to go forwards..

Ive seen as many good riders get caught cause they couldn't get clipped in in time or come unclipped, this dosen't bother me, but its just another cause and example of what can happen with the opposite debate, one of my major reasons for going to flats was for going up that next step/level in speed and size of jumps, clips taught me over time some bad habits, something I was able to eliminate and re-learn using flats, and a habit I couldn't break with clips, I spent allot of time tyring, now Im sure if I went back to clips I could and would be just as confident those situtations.

But now I prefer riding in flats and 5.10s give me best of both, it dosn't matter the pedal for me I can get comfy and in pos, there's always room for error thats MTB thats gonna happen the more ya push it its not a matter of if its a matter of when, how ya hooked in though on impact does have affect the outcome..Though Ive been always been lucky falling away from my bikes when clipped in, not sure how I would have feared in some of my DH crashes though, then I was happy to be in flats..

Its similar to soft boots vs hard boots [binding] in snowboarding, while learning I found it easier to use a harder boot and binding than soft, once I got past that I went backwards for ahwile in soft boots and soft bindings, now I would never go back to the previous, I still use clips or did for XC rides, I'm looking fwd to getting back on my bikes on flats and just riding!

Comes down as usual to what suits you best and how what you want to do to improve!

:thumbsup:


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

polandspring88 said:


> I'm rocking a set of DCs at the moment. .


DCs and Etnies are the biotchiness. But really, it is all a matter of fit. Go with what brand fits best. Most of the peeps I know rock skate when the are not rocking 5.10s. BFWIW, skate shoes just don't grip as well as 5.10s. Advantage/disadvantage, it all depends.


----------



## mtbdawgJeff (Jul 27, 2004)

What flat pedals do you guys recommend? I was ready to pull the trigger on CB 50/50's but the reviews on them are pretty mixed. Lots of lost pins and hardware. Maybe I just need to loctite everything when they are new?

A friend gave me a pair of Easton flats to use - they work fine but seem really heavy.


----------



## Roy (Dec 31, 2003)

mtbdawgJeff said:


> What flat pedals do you guys recommend?


To be honest I like these:

http://www.blueskycycling.com/product/143/44/Azonic_Fusion_Magnesium_Pedals.htm

They are cheap and the ball bearings are NOT sealed. I like this as, like XT hubs, you can open them up and grease them and maintain them for yourself. These are a great starter pedal; I like them so much I've yet to upgrade. If you have zero wrenching skills, look elsewhere.


----------



## TIGMAN (Nov 18, 2004)

mtbdawgJeff said:


> What flat pedals do you guys recommend? I was ready to pull the trigger on CB 50/50's but the reviews on them are pretty mixed. Lots of lost pins and hardware. Maybe I just need to loctite everything when they are new?
> 
> A friend gave me a pair of Easton flats to use - they work fine but seem really heavy.


 I'm still using these but IMO the CB 50/50's are atad weak on grip except when I wear 5.10 shoes they are okay ! A bit spendy...the Syncros pedals are very grippy with the most aggressive pins I've used which come in two different pin length options ! With these pedals I can wear just about any shoe in fact the 5.10 's are almost too grippy if you want to move your feet around ! I like the Syncros alot........but I got a great deal on them in fact now I got two pair ! TIG.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Not a fan of 50/50s - had a plate come out on me one day during a DH session.

Have become a big fan of the Funn Viper Soljam:










Light weight, good surface area; mesh perfectly with 5.10s.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I really liked the grip of those funn^ pedals (not with 5.10s though )

They're so wide I couldn't run them on my dh bike though. I tagged rocks on lines I ride all the time. Nice and big for getting your feet back on the pedals dirtjumping.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I hear you, Kid - which is why I dig 'em with 5.10s - the wide sole fits nice with the wide platform. Other pedals seem too narrow when using with 5.10s.; other than 50/50s, which in my opinion do better on a mantle display rather than being ridden.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

mtbdawgjeff since it sounds like there may be a few learning curves and there's lots of flat pedal platforms out there, plus its maybe even more personal than clips in some ways!

One option is to start off slow so you can get used to 5.10s if you go that way, there's nothing wrong with the Eastons, yeah they maybe heavy but so are allot of others, you shouldn't worry about weight right now, just focus on technique, forget about losing efficiency as most of this will come in time with good technique, never as good as clips esspecially on hills but you can get close where it won't matter unless ya racing XC.

1: stick with the Eastons until ya learn more and feel comfortable in chooising a pedal that will suit you, weight, shape, pin type etc

2: choose a pedal with insert options, so if you do go 5,10s you can start on smaller pins to start with and then when ya feel comfortable plug in ya big pins!

Not usually a big shimano fan but DXs offer this option and are sweet and would be a good platform for all the above!

50/50s are a good pedal but dosen't suit everyone, just make sure you choose XXs there is a difference in quality, bearing life axle and profile, but also an easy pedal to learn with 5.10s.. X model are crud..

Kona Wah Wah would be another option, for price quality profile pins etc!

Biggest thing is to stick with one thing and focus on getting used to it, one or too rides won't cut it, there's a big re-learning curve..

Enjoy the freedom and just ride..


----------



## bond007jms (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok, I'll chime in.

Best flats out there...three come to mind:

1. Tioga MX Pro - sealed, pin options galore, WIDE, slightly concave for more grip...cons heavy, on the expensive side, hard to find

2. Wellgo MG1 - sealed, decent pin options, LIGHT, easy to find, good for the price...cons paint chips easily, NARROW (if you want to ride the 5.10's with these just know up front that the shoe will overhang the sides of the pedal)

3. Syncros Mental - mud doesn't stick around, mega pin options, grease ports, curved foot bed, easy to find...cons EXPENSIVE!!!

Having tried several different shoes / pedal combinations (SPD, CB, FLAT, NIKE, ANSWER, 5.10, SPECH, etc.) I can tell you that I still haven't found the perfect combination. Flats are "safer" but the lack of pedaling efficiency is a serious drawback. 

Bottomline: determine what type of riding you do the most and buy accordingly. For me that currently means XC - SPD, TRAIL/FR/DH - FLATS. Of course, that means two, or more, of everything... Time to once again pony up the bank roll :madman:


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

mtbdawgJeff said:


> What flat pedals do you guys recommend?


I'm having prtty good luck with the Wellgo MG-1s, but as a few have mentioned they may be a tad narrow. My size 13 feet like em fine tho.

May have to try out the Funn Vipers. Premium Slims will go on my Eastern26.


----------



## mtbdawgJeff (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. Good stuff.

I guess I should have been a little more specific about why I'm considering flats. I currently use Time ATAC's and love them. I have several pair including their Z version with the pseudo platform. But recently I had knee surgery to repair a torn meniscus and I'm still a couple of weeks away from getting back on the trails. I'm just really paranoid about getting stuck in the pedals and having another incident where my knee twists in a direction that it was not designed for. I think flats will give me the confidence to release instantly.

The places I ride are mainly rocky, technical east coast trails with plenty of elevation gain/loss and we always pedal to the top - no shuttles. But, pretty much all my friends ride clipless, so thats why I'm concerned about the climbing efficiency. We're also not racing, so it's not a huge deal if I'm somewhat slower on the uphills.

I guess, after reading all your comments, that the only way to find out if flats are for me is to try it for a few months. I know enough not to judge it from just a few rides. It sounds like some of you switch from clipless to flats depending on the destination. That sounds good in theory, but my knee injury happened on a pretty easy trail that I never would have considered needing flats for. So I was thinking more along the lines of switching 100%. This was my 2nd surgery on the same knee and I really cant afford any more problems there.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

launch taki's. thats what they are. i wore em most of the day sunday and the break in is commin along nicely. a few ticks with the 50/50's in the parkin lot and no slips so far.


----------



## tald (Jun 28, 2004)

dawg, let me add some counter food for thought. Its just my rambling, and maybe most won't agree, but worth a thought:
Going into any new type of equipment requires a learning stage. This is definitely true for clipless-->flats, where you need to relearn quite a few riding techniques, and until you do you are at a definite higher risk for crashes and injury.
Personally, I became very interested in flats after 15 years on clipless due to the "release instantly --> reduce injury" thoughts, but so far its an uphill battle. Not only do I feel less confident, I have actually hurt my ankles much more severely than I ever did with clipless when my foot bounced off the pedals after landing a 3 foot to flat drop. It was with a great set of pedals and 5.10 shoes, and I am sure it was just due to my not-good-enough-yet technique, which continues to improve.
Flats are fun, but definitely not a plug-and-play safety improvement. You really have to work at it. And risk yourself in the process.
My point is the following: If you are coming out of an injury, perhaps it'll be wiser & safer to wait with the clipless-->flat transition, get a few good months of rehabilitation and strengthening, and only then slowly and carefully try the transition.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

I concur Tald interesting thoughts, I went the other way I became more confident on the one thing I was having trouble with big fast kicker jumps, my only issue was adjusting or compensating for the power down method,

e,g in clips I could be in the wrong gear or just hammer down in the length of strip to hit the ramp to make the gap, once in clips I found I came up short and couldn't pedal gard enough, it was mainly technique and gearing for me, once I got the gearing sorted the techimproved and I did have to relearn how to attack short run ups, but it improved my tech for other obstacles leading up the one I was concentrating on which lead to riding smoother and faster!

Def have to be stubborn and committed, I was like you on clips for a very long time, it took me a good 3 months, now I get scared going back to clips

I never had a ankle isue though or sore feet on flats, are you running similar seat height to your clips postion, you need to move your foot a bit more forward on the pedal again another adjustment that takes time to get used to, for me it became pretty natura but thats on thing I never did, thoguh I did tweak a knee after a drop where someone put a gapper that wasn't there a week before, note to self always check the trail first, un expected no footers @ dawn mist and dark forest not good

Re foot another good reason to start off easy bigger wider platform less aggressive pins to move foot when needed, learn to ride heal down not toe down as most clipped riders do cause of excessive seat height, another bad habit but non pun butt I see it all the time, XC riders more when freewheeling jumping dropping etc it will become natural and you'll stick to em like glue, something I did also was to put the more aggressive pins on the outside and lower pins on the nside of the pedla which helped me keep my foot close to the crank!

So lower your saddle a bit even if running a crutch DG/AMP/Black Mamba 9inches


----------



## tald (Jun 28, 2004)

TA great advice all around. I heard much of this previously here (mostly from you no doubt ) and it really helps. I did lower the saddle a bit. Its just that looking in retrospect, I dont think it would have been a good idea learning all this immediately after a serious accident, but rather heel up on "known techniques" for a while before taking on learning flats.

I do find the "too grippy pins" or "too grippy shoes" really interesting. Perhaps my gripes are because my combination is really way too grippy I just cant move my feet unless really unweighing them, and even that doesn't always work (5.10s + Flayboys). Perhaps a 5.10 + Shimano DX or standard Vans with the Flatboys would be better, I should definitely try. (Cant really lower the pins any lower though on the flatboys. Pretty low originally)


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

trailadvent said:


> I never had a ankle isue though or sore feet on flats, are you running similar seat height to your clips postion, you need to move your foot a bit more forward on the pedal again another adjustment that takes time to get used to, for me it became pretty natura but thats on thing I never did, thoguh I did tweak a knee after a drop where someone put a gapper that wasn't there a week before, note to self always check the trail first, un expected no footers @ dawn mist and dark forest not good


Not to go all theory on you TA, but I found that when I switch over from clipless to flats and pedal with my foot a bit forward (as you described) I have to drop the saddle a tad to compensate.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

tald said:


> TA great advice all around. I heard much of this previously here (mostly from you no doubt ) and it really helps. I did lower the saddle a bit. Its just that looking in retrospect, I dont think it would have been a good idea learning all this immediately after a serious accident, but rather heel up on "known techniques" for a while before taking on learning flats.
> 
> I do find the "too grippy pins" or "too grippy shoes" really interesting. Perhaps my gripes are because my combination is really way too grippy I just cant move my feet unless really unweighing them, and even that doesn't always work (5.10s + Flayboys). Perhaps a 5.10 + Shimano DX or standard Vans with the Flatboys would be better, I should definitely try. (Cant really lower the pins any lower though on the flatboys. Pretty low originally)


Yeah I hear ya, now are you talking about me or you injury wise, cause Im lost, DXs are good by the way, nice width, I like grippy and grippy now but I went through a few sets of pedals both for learning and for what I liked in the end, I still would like to test some more though, when I'm back!

Ya always good to have a spare set anyways so try somehting else then ya got ya bases covered:thumbsup:



TLL said:


> Not to go all theory on you TA, but I found that when I switch over from clipless to flats and pedal with my foot a bit forward (as you described) I have to drop the saddle a tad to compensate.


Really that worked, 

What ya compensating for

Maybe I should follow my own advice, I thought no one listened to me, so I just ramble any old thing out there


----------



## nybike1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

*which shoes for flats are narrower?*

Here is a different question on the same subject. i have extremely narrow feet and have always had trouble fitting boots and such. For climbing shoes, I end up preferring women shoes and have to deal with questionable colors .... My XC shoes of choice are Sidis with narrow last.

Which ones of the shoes you have been describing in this thread have the narrower lasts? My experience with 5.10 (their Guide Tennies and various approach shoes) are that they are shaped like boats. Are the Impacts also very wide and unshaped? Is there a difference in fit between the Impact and Impact 2?

Thanks!


----------



## tald (Jun 28, 2004)

Following the 5.10s are 'almost too grippy' mantra, I am trying to see if I enjoy riding on a less grippy combination. For this, I took my Sunline V1s and removed the edge pins completely, and stayed with the 5.10s.
I only have 1 ride so far on this setup, and its a non-technical climb-a-lot one, but I found it to be *much more fun* to ride with than the original crazy stickiness, for the simple reason that I could finally *easily *move my feet to the position I wanted them in, instead of being stuck in a bad position. And the combination still seems sticky enough for good power and control. I'm holding fingers that this setup will prove itself better in technical terrain as well.


----------



## drunkenlogger (Mar 12, 2012)

I recently ordered a pair of 5.10 spitfires. They came with Phantom rubber instead of the S1 rubber that was advertised. Should I return these? Or will it not make a significant difference?


----------

